
Upscaling Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Using Topaz Video Enhance AI - Zenst
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/306701-upscaling-star-trek-deep-space-nine-using-topaz-video-enhance-ai-review
======
Zenst
How many times do you see the police release some CCTV and the image quality
is terrible (always case of a still frame) - this could and should be game
changing on many fronts. Though a upscaled Babylon 5 sure has my interest
peaked more than anything else.

